# Another Ragtime TICA show tale - bit stunned!



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I went to the Ragtime TICA as well this weekend - had a great time although not much sleep in the hotel on Friday as the boys decided to party ALL night 

Mister F was gained his Double Grand Champion Alter title at his first TICA show so we hoped he'd manage to gain his Quad title here over the weekend 

On day one he was 

6 x Best of Colour
6 x Best of Division
6 x Best of Breed
1 x 2nd AB final
1 x 3rd SP final
1 x 8th AB final 

which comfortably made him a Quadruple Grand Champion Alter  - I tried and failed not to get excited overnight as we worked out it was possible for him to gain his Supreme title which was beyond our wildest dreams before the weekend! 

He had a great day again Sunday

6 x Best of Colour
6 x Best of Division
6 x Best of Breed
1 x 4th AB final
1 x 7th SP final
1 x 7th AB final 

and then in that all important final ring he gained his BEST CAT award in Irene Van Belzen's longhair speciality ring beating some of the top English and European longhair alters in the country at the moment  I was quite simply gobsmacked!

So my darling curly boy is now Supreme Grand Champion Alter Amazolou Mister Fantastic 

Thanks to all my friends there that weekend who told me all day on Sunday he could and would do it and for the hugs and congratulations from the exhibitors when he made it in that ring and of course thanks to Irene who awarded him that special prize!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

HUGE HUGE congratulations to the wonderful Mister F, he had a fabulous time and a very well deserved win of the ultimate SUPREME title.

Lovely to meet you and him on the days, it was a great experience, one we will hopefully be repeating soon 

Big snuggles to Mister F xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

A Big Fat Weldone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I went to the Ragtime TICA as well this weekend - had a great time although not much sleep in the hotel on Friday as the boys decided to party ALL night
> 
> Mister F was gained his Double Grand Champion Alter title at his first TICA show so we hoped he'd manage to gain his Quad title here over the weekend
> 
> ...


Wow what a brilliant weekend, you must be so delighted! Those are brilliant show results. C O N G R A T S ! ! !

Don't you just love show hotels, i think I usually get about ten mins sleep all night, the boys explore every nook and cranny of the room,then take great enjoyment of making as much racket as possible all night, bouncing over the bed, peeing in the shower :frown2: and digging trenches in the litter trays! Im surprised we dont' get kicked out!

Izzie


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Soupie said:


> I went to the Ragtime TICA as well this weekend - had a great time although not much sleep in the hotel on Friday as the boys decided to party ALL night
> 
> Mister F was gained his Double Grand Champion Alter title at his first TICA show so we hoped he'd manage to gain his Quad title here over the weekend
> 
> ...


*Congratulations  sorry i missed you  i was there Sat looking around met up with Hazel and her furbabie Darwin also Lou from Bluelakoonz *


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks I'm chuffed regardless of what other people say about TICA titles etc


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with them they just come so quick!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant - I think all titles are worth loads - you are judged against your peers and that's what matters - congratulations


----------



## Gemkatz (Jan 19, 2009)

Big Congratulations on Mister F doing so very well at the show .
He is just so lovely xx

P.S thanks for the cuddle with lovely Schmoo 
Gemkatz


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you did really well at the weekend so a huge big

*Congratulations ! * 

:thumbup1:


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

It was a fantastic and very deserved win Sarah. It was a great show too!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

nutcracker said:


> It was a fantastic and very deserved win Sarah. It was a great show too!


Agree - I love the venue and the show management team were friendly and helpful and the rossies were so pretty!


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

and everyone had FUN


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

yep was so nice to have friends around me at the ring at the end - didn't realise until we turned around how many people I knew had come over to see Mister F!


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

:lol: and why not, he is a curly star


----------



## Jennicat (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jennicat (Jan 20, 2009)

He is a curly star - a gorgeous curly star!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations, must be such a proud feeling !


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Soupie and Mister F!

Anyone who has been showing both registeries long enough understands that TICA, GCCF and FB all have their differences and none is easier than the other - they are just different in different areas..

I enjoy all three for different reasons, but anyone that thinks TICA is easy and quick is wrong - only good cats get made up quickly, the same in GCCF.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite excited as Mister F has shot up the ranks from only two shows  tempted to take him out again with TICA as we are kicking our heels in GCCF until Champ status in June - he really doesn't need any more ICs?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes please take him out again!!!

He would love to go to the Lincs one on 7th March 

Would be lovely to see the little star again


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

am stewarding on the 7th March but am thinking about doing the Sunday - 8th March? will you be there?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes I will be there both days, no kids and loads of cats!!! what a fab weekend that will be


----------

